
Secure your site from the “not secure” chrome/Firefox 2017 warning with this app - stilliard
http://www.downloadcrew.com/article/34753-https_checker
======
aiur3la
Link to source without the malware packaging (?):

[https://github.com/HTTPSChecker/](https://github.com/HTTPSChecker/)

